# How are you smoking yours?



## sarahJane211 (Apr 16, 2020)

Was smoking with an American pal by the pool, watching the backpacker girls in tiny bikinis and I realised his joints didn't burn well.
"Have you put enough tobacco in these" I asked.
"We Americans don't put tobacco in our joints" he replied.

As a Brit, I can't imagine smoking anything but 50/50 cannabis, tobacco in my joints.
I've tried dry herb vapes, but they just don't do it for me.

So how are you guys all smoking yours?
Just wondering?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 17, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Was smoking with an American pal by the pool, watching the backpacker girls in tiny bikinis and I realised his joints didn't burn well.
> "Have you put enough tobacco in these" I asked.
> "We Americans don't put tobacco in our joints" he replied.
> 
> ...


Why would you ruin good weed with tobacco? You must not be smoking good weed.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 17, 2020)

From smoking with a few friends I have seen that the joints rolled with tobacco burn slower, so passing it around or smoking half then saving is easier, but that may be because of over dried bud. 

They definitely taste different though. Maybe some folks like the tobacco taste more than the taste of weed, and then the habits stick.

I prefer no tobacco, but I use a bong of I choose to smoke and not use edibles. Gets the flavor through with less burn.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 17, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Why would you ruin good weed with tobacco? You must not be smoking good weed.


Beat me to it.
I think they’re being, ummm conservative, when they add tobacco to weed. It’s the only thing I can think of.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Beat me to it.
> I think they’re being, ummm conservative, when they add tobacco to weed. It’s the only thing I can think of.


Conservation is not in my nature.


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Beat me to it.
> I think they’re being, ummm conservative, when they add tobacco to weed. It’s the only thing I can think of.


A friend of mine lived in Austria for 10 or so years. Said most of what was available was hash and was smoked with tobacco. He had to get to Vienna to find any actual bud. This was 20yrs ago but im guessing where the habit of mixing with tobacco came from


----------



## SFnone (Apr 17, 2020)

a lot of Brits add tobacco... I don't know why... it seems like it would take away from the high, but I had an American friend who used to insist smoking a cigarette after a bowl made the high better... I never got it.


----------



## wingzzzz (Apr 21, 2020)

it's a euro-thing adding rolling tobacco with weed. goes with higher incidences of smoking. personally wouldn't do it myself. ...back to the original question: my day to day is my Plenty vape. right now doing 4 bowls a day (well, not totally full bowls on the Plenty - already blazing through enough weed per day as it is during this lockdown, so I'm doing half filled with the drip pad). Got the Dynavap 2020 on the way via great 4/20 sales so looking forward to hitting that in the next few days..... I may stray from the Plenty maybe once per week for some bong hits, but 99% of the time it's the Plenty.


----------



## Brettman (Apr 21, 2020)

It seems like everyone around here does it too (Ontario)... I never have, I think it’s fucking stupid lol. Guys even pack bongs 50/50


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Flowers straight in the bong. Sometimes I don't even break them up. No screen. If it is burnt enough to slide down the chute, I am done with it anyway. And the bong is a home made ceramic piece. 21 years old. A lot of good times with friends.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 21, 2020)

Brettman said:


> It seems like everyone around here does it too (Ontario)... I never have, I think it’s fucking stupid lol. Guys even pack bongs 50/50


I lived in Ontario for the better portion of my life, and I saw that done there as well. Some of my own friends did it. Although I smoked cigarettes at the time, I still didn't mix the two.

Since I've moved out west (Alberta and British Columbia) for 10+ years, I haven't seen or even heard of it once, other than in this thread.

Myself, I use medicinally at night, right before bed. For this I use a vape (or edibles). I'll periodically take a hit off of a bong or pipe. I like to keep my glass sparkling clean to use it and get the best flavour results. Twice a year I roll a few joints.


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 21, 2020)

I do it right before bed in a magic flight box, captures the smoke in a chamber and hits you harder than a vape and no where near as harsh as a joint. About the best non-combustion method I've come across so far and very discrete and simple. Straight flower only.


----------



## Voltron1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Banana Punch. (banana og x purple punch) vaped thru a silver surfer vaporizer with a vapor tamer. 

Awww yeah


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 22, 2020)

Guava Wookie dabs freshly pressed, torch and banger


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 22, 2020)

Little cones. Lots and lots of little cones. Usually just flower. Sometimes with some dry sift hash in there. Never tobacco.

A buddy of mine used to live overseas and he always puts tobacco in his joints. I always forget he does that and hit the joint way to hard when he passes it.


----------



## Voltron1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> I do it right before bed in a magic flight box, captures the smoke in a chamber and hits you harder than a vape and no where near as harsh as a joint. About the best non-combustion method I've come across so far and very discrete and simple. Straight flower only.


I had that one. Didn't care for it much as it was pretty harsh, but I guess it is kinda in between a joint and a real vape


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 22, 2020)

Homegrown flower out of a glass pipe, bong or vape.


----------



## DaFreak (Apr 22, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Was smoking with an American pal by the pool, watching the backpacker girls in tiny bikinis and I realised his joints didn't burn well.
> "Have you put enough tobacco in these" I asked.
> "We Americans don't put tobacco in our joints" he replied.
> 
> ...


If his joint wasn't burning right he had bad weed. Nothing to do with tobacco.

I prefer mine pure. In Japan we don't mix much either, European thing. I always thought it was because you just didn't have much weed and needed to make it last or to hide the smell. Never thought you preferred it that way.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't think anyone's mentioned it, but back in the day, a joint rolled with cannabis and tobacco mixed was called a "spliff".


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 22, 2020)

Voltron1 said:


> I had that one. Didn't care for it much as it was pretty harsh, but I guess it is kinda in between a joint and a real vape


That's exactly it, it took me a few weeks to get used to it.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 22, 2020)

BLUNTS! The only way I smoke good weed is by wrapping it in a cheap shitty tobacco paper.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 22, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> If his joint wasn't burning right he had bad weed.


Huh? Sometimes a joint wont burn "right" if the bud is too moist or its not broken up enough. Ive burned plenty of joints just fine that were filled with dirt weed. Got nothing to do with the quality of it.


----------



## ismann (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## WintersBones (Apr 26, 2020)

Ya thats what I'd call a spliff, which I've never enjoyed nor understood the appeal of. (Also dont smoke cigs so there's that lol). Being from BC Canada we always had good weed and easy to find so straight flower has always been the standard. Maybr roll some hash/hippy crack/oil in there as well to kick it up. Smoke a lot of joints because we enjoy the outdoors but i primarily smoke a bong at home, single hits of ground flower. . Vaped for awhile and try to go back once in awhile to give my lungs a break but i love a good smoke...


----------



## C-CAT (Apr 27, 2020)

Straight Herb.


----------



## ethanjones (May 20, 2020)

Well, I am a fan of dabbing concentrates, Clementine Kush being one of my favourites. Recently purchased the MJ Arsenal Infinity Mini Rig during 420 sale on Olivastu. I'll connect it with m G-Pen once it arrives. Can't wait to use these dank smoking accessories.


----------



## Mildewman (Jun 2, 2020)

Here in New Zealand we do not mix tobacco with pot. Traditionally NZ green (a very sturdy but weak sativa from India) was smoked in joints made of one or 1.5 zigzag papers, no filter or cardboard. Then in the 80's when skunk started becoming available it was too dense and expensive to roll joints from so people started "spotting" - heating up two knives and pressing a bit of pot between them.
This is my favorite way to consume quality weed (small ball of pot and a temp/pressure that starts as vapor and ends as smoke, inhaled straight off the knives if you are spotting yourself.) But my lungs just cant handle the intense hit any more.
By the turn of the millennium we realized that a bit of cardboard at the end of the joint allows a good burn with the dankest pot, and means no stinky / burny / wicked to spot roach.
Now the old head shops with pics of Marley and such are mostly gone, replaced by shiny and upmarket $200 bong, $1000 Vape / Shisha shops. I walked into what i thought was a head shop and asked if they sold glass stems and cones, and they looked at me like i was a madman - vape only shop! No more $15 beer bottle bongs either - but rows and rows of meth pipes 

Ironically, in our close neighbor Australia it is standard practice to finely chop a 50/50mix of pot and tobacco and smoke in a water bong.


----------



## NerfHarvester (Jun 9, 2020)

Bongs all the way! Fuck tobacco!


----------



## caapban (Jun 16, 2020)

Maybe u need deep breathe


----------



## Gardenator (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 16, 2020)

__





Silver Surfer Vaporizer, Dabbing Machine and Oil Diffuser


Silver Surfer Vaporizer is built in the USA since 2004. Get the ultimate vape, dab and diffusing machine there is!




www.elev8glassgallery.com





I fucked up my new heater cover so I need to order another. I have a backup SSV though so it's all good until I get my new glass for this one. It makes weed super tasty.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 16, 2020)

You've all convinced me to change to smoking 100% cannabis.
It also helps now I have unlimited weed at almost no charge.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 16, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> You've all convinced me to change to smoking 100% cannabis.
> It also helps now I have unlimited weed at almost no charge.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


I actually quit smoking like 3 months ago after 30 years of smoking. I don't even really think about cigs anymore. Never gonna give up the MJ though.


----------



## Ganjamandan77 (Jun 17, 2020)

Good old fashion water bong!


----------



## Y'allsukass (Jul 1, 2020)

Tobacco for any use. Yuck


----------



## caapban (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh~~My brothers, is it the only way I use vape CBD oil? ? ? I feel lonely,come on


----------



## NeWcS (Jul 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Beat me to it.
> I think they’re being, ummm conservative, when they add tobacco to weed. It’s the only thing I can think of.


Tobacco has nicotine in it(among other things). Nicotine gives you a 'buzz' or 'kick' seeing as its a stimulant. 

I used to smoke(5-10 a day) nothing but what one would call a 'blunt'. Weed wrapped in a cigar(strong tobacco) wrapper. Smoking a blunt will always give you a different high then otherwise. Doing half and half (spliff)as well as making your weed last longer, adds a lighter nicotine buzz to your high.

Thankfully they make hemp wraps now so I haven't touched tobacco in over a year.


----------



## CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO (Jul 24, 2020)

nuff said....


----------



## Gorillabilly (Jul 30, 2020)

primarily ice water bong rips. I do roll a joint or cone ocasionally.

I tried the tobacco thing, blunts etc... if the weed is on point tobacco is like putting chocolate icing on a hotdogs. I love my limey brothers and sisters to death but weed an the backer are a no go


----------



## BegginerGrower (Aug 3, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Was smoking with an American pal by the pool, watching the backpacker girls in tiny bikinis and I realised his joints didn't burn well.
> "Have you put enough tobacco in these" I asked.
> "We Americans don't put tobacco in our joints" he replied.
> 
> ...


I agree..I like 50-50,burns better too!


----------



## BegginerGrower (Aug 3, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> If his joint wasn't burning right he had bad weed. Nothing to do with tobacco.
> 
> I prefer mine pure. In Japan we don't mix much either, European thing. I always thought it was because you just didn't have much weed and needed to make it last or to hide the smell. Never thought you preferred it that way.


He's right, if the bud is good then itl smoke good! Although I do tobbaco an weed myself..I like to put the tobbaco In the microwave for 10 seconds to dry it out,it makes the spliff harsher but also makes me feel like I've had a better smoke lol


----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 10, 2020)

I vape my flower with my Arizer Solo II. I also make capsules by decarbing some flower in the over, grind with a coffee grinder and stuff into gel capsules. Also looking into getting a bong sometime soon


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 30, 2020)

BegginerGrower said:


> He's right, if the bud is good then itl smoke good! Although I do tobbaco an weed myself..I like to put the tobbaco In the microwave for 10 seconds to dry it out,it makes the spliff harsher but also makes me feel like I've had a better smoke lol


Ewww microwave?

Roast it with a lighter(torch lighter does best) or fry it on a frying pan(and do it to moist pouch tobacco). These will also remove most of nicotine and some of other crap it has in it. You could also put the tobacco on an aluminium foil and heat it from below with a lighter, but that might not be very healthy. Frying pan is best method imo. Also if you want to remoisten the tobacco, you can moisten a few cigarette filters and put them in the same pouch with the fried and dried tobacco. Piece of potato, apple or similar fruit or whatever would also work in remoistening the tobacco.

If you use rolled cigarettes and not pouch tobacco, lick the cigarette wet, heat it with a lighter carefully and evenly so it doesent burn, but gets hot as possible, then blow through the filter after the paper almost burns through and voilá, you got yourself dry and mostly nicotine and chemical free tobacco.


----------



## Firsttimegrower123 (Aug 30, 2020)

Must be a british thing or a european thing anyway here in england make all joints with cigarette id say 50/50 but some time the cigarette is just a sprinkle but yeh its the same in amsterdam they roll joints with cigarettes aswel


----------



## Horselover fat (Aug 31, 2020)

Nicotine combined with cannabis has different effect. It's not about conserving weed. It's about the different effect and burn. 

I don't smoke though. I vape using solo 2.


----------



## go go kid (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Why would you ruin good weed with tobacco? You must not be smoking good weed.


as brits, we get a lot of hash, and not the good kind, well its getting scarceer these days. so were braught up on smoking 50/50 joints.

also, weed is expencive and not that strong for the most part, comercial weed isnt that good.
the best weed is home grown and only the seklect get it, its kept in tight nit circles


----------



## go go kid (Aug 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I don't think anyone's mentioned it, but back in the day, a joint rolled with cannabis and tobacco mixed was called a "spliff".


incorect, a spliff was allways grass pure grass, a joint is part tobacky part hash


----------



## MrMeowgi (Sep 6, 2020)

back woods for one


----------



## mariopepper (Sep 19, 2020)

I used to smoke with tabacco, maybe even 50/50. But since I started trying to quit smoking tabacco I smoke 100% cannabis


----------



## Lenin1917 (Sep 24, 2020)

I usually mix a bit of tobacco in my joints when I smoke solo(might be the only American who does), but I'm trying to quit cigarettes so I won't be doing that anymore.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 25, 2020)

go go kid said:


> incorect, a spliff was allways grass pure grass, a joint is part tobacky part hash


Spliff to me is a tobacco/weed blunt. Joint is weed. Makes sense either way, though.


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 19, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> I usually mix a bit of tobacco in my joints when I smoke solo(might be the only American who does), but I'm trying to quit cigarettes so I won't be doing that anymore.


People mix all types of drugs from pcp to crack and weed with tobacco. The only time i ever did it or seen it done in America was when i was in the joint and that was only bc i didnt have alot. I also remember smoking Frankensteins ( k2 & tobacco) behind the wall at Indiana state prison idk why they cal it synthetic marijuana bc its not even close. But thats another story....


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 19, 2020)

MrMeowgi said:


> View attachment 4676174back woods for one


I prefer the green leaf Garcia Vegas. But the backwood is good too


----------

